# Can't Copy & Paste from other websites



## tapeguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Good evening forum members and thank you for taking a look at my problems here. As you might note, I am brand new and fairly new at computer use but want to learn as much as you will share with me. Here is my present problem: I am building a real estate website for my dear wife using Xara web design vs. 7. Xara does not require any code stuff and is pretty easy to use so far. My problem is, when I go to websites lile Zillow or Realtor.com to copy some of their Widgets I can't directly copy the code they offer and return to my Xara web page to paste the code. This feature does not seem to work for me at all.

While messing around I found that when I did copy code from these websites the code appeared on Microsoft Word's Clipboard which I did not know Windows 7 offered. Somewhere I read that Windows 7 did not offer a "Clipboard". At any rate, once I found the code on the Microsoft clipboard, I copied it and then tried to paste it onto my Xara webpage. The results is that the entire code appears when I "preview my webpage" using Avant, Foxfire, Explore, Chrome, Safari and Oprera. They all show the entire written code and not the "Widget" which is what I want on my webpage. What am I doing wrong all? Thanks for all comments and assistance forum members. Bob


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you need to follow instructions here
http://support.xara.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=2713

it sounds like you are pasting the html code into the page itself, not a widget box


----------



## tapeguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello DVK01 and thank you for responding. I very much appreciate. Actually, I understand that a :"Place Holder" box must be present to accept the code. That is not the problem. The primary problem has to do with the fact that I can even copy the code directly from either Zillow or Homes.com In other words, I can use Ctrl C and the code is empahsized but I can't then move the code from that and paste it to my Xara webpage. The Copy and Paste does not work for me at all. I will take a look at and thank you sir for the link you sent. I am not sure I was clear about my problem originally. Thank you so much sir. Bob


----------



## tapeguy (Mar 7, 2014)

I am back again all, As I've tried to state earlier, what is happening is, I can't actually copy code from the various real estate websites for their widgets. Here is what I've done: I've gone back to Zillow and found one of their "Mortgage Rate Table Widgets". Here are the instructions for copying and paste to a website:
To copy, click the box with the code and press "Ctrl C"
To paste the code on a website, press "Ctrl V" DVK01, again I thank you for taking the time to look up and send me that link. I did also follow those instructions but to no avail. Since I could not actually copy the code, I could not get it back to the Xara website. 

I've gone back to my Xara webpage where I already have a "place holder" ready to receive the code. What I am finding is, I have not actually copied the code. Now, normally, to copy code or copy and paste anything I would> go to the code and click to highlight it. A box comes up that has: Undo, Cut, Copy, Paste, Delete, Select All and Inspect Element. When I click on the "copy" element in this box, it does not permit me to actually copy anything even though the box dissappears once I click on "Copy". The box goes away but I have not actually copied anything. I am doing the very best I can to explain what's happening being a novice. Am I a little clearer? If not please let me know what other information you need. Please know that I appreciate your help and want to get to the bottom of this problem. Thank you all so much. Bob


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

You will likely be copying derived html code. The derived code being created by a php / mysql backend system. Cutting your teeth as a novice on a hand-coded real estate website is certainly ambitious. You may be better off using a ready made script and configuring it to suit your needs or using a CMS such as Wordpress or Joomla along with an appropriate template plugin.


----------



## tapeguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Good Saturday Morning Mr. Colin, You might have noted from my very first post, I am a novice when it comes to computers and the associated language. So, I don't know what you're talking about when you use terms like "derived html code, CMS, wordpress, Joomia or template plugins". You would think that if real estate like (www.zillow.com & www.homes.com wants people to use their "widgets" they would make the code easier to copy and paste. Actually, I can't believe they would purposefully make it impossible to copy their widget codes. I have not tried all of the very large real estate websites. Maybe there is one that offers code that is easy to copy and paste. I was hopeful that someone would actually know how to properly copy this code and share that information with me. I believe I am doing something wrong, but just don't know what that is. Thank you sir for your assistance. Bob


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

It may be your terminology but where are widgets for you to copy on the 2 site you mentioned. Full url's please. If you are just trying to rip the code or properties from their sites then I am afraid you will not get help here as it is outside the permitted use of this site.


----------



## tapeguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Good morning again Mr. colin,
On both of the real estate sites I mentioned, they offer FREE widgets because the more realtors who use their widgets, the more exposure they get on many realtor websites. They want realtors to use these widgets. Anyone interested can check them out to see that all of their widgets are Totally Free. I am just looking for anyone who knows the proper way to copy and paste these widgets. Again, the URL'a are, www.Zillow.com/widgets and www.homes.com/widgets 
You will note that all offer FREE widgets. I just can't figure out how to use them. Can you? Thanks again sir. Bob


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

The first one requires an account but the second one doesn't. So I just downloaded some code from their widget. I pasted it into notepad++ and then saved it as test.html and then opened it in Firefox and it displayed the page with the content perfectly.

Given that it works perfectly when done like this I suspect that it is a problem with the editor you are using. 

Get Notepad++ it is free and try what I did. Then open the page you have tried to create with cut and paste also in Notepad++ and compare the 2 lots of code and that may help you to find the problem.


----------



## tapeguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Mr. Colin, I am most grateful for this information. As I continued to note, I am learning more about computers, its language and how to use it for my modest needs. My problem was, i could never actually copy the code. I would click "Ctrl C" and the code would be highlighted which was great. Then, using the way I had been taught to copy and paste code, I then right click and a window would come up showing the following: Undo, Cut, Copy, Paste, Delete, Select All and Element. However, the cursor would not change and the window and the "copy" element was not dark and well outlined as is normal. So, while I thought I was doing a copy, it was a wasted effort. 

Well, now I am going to find a free copy of Note Pad ++ sir. By the way, I do have Microsoft's Office One Note, but don't know if that will work, or, work as well as Note Pad++. I am going to try to replicate what you have done and pray it works for me as well. Again, I know it took time for you to return to the websites I outlined and actually try out the codes in order to help me. I am very much impressed and thank you so much. I will return here to share my results. Bob


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

No One Note won't do it is a totally different type of programme.

You select all the code with CTRL and A you copy the highlighted code with CTRL and C and then paste it into your editor with CTRL and V.


----------



## tapeguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Mr. Colin, I got tied up with something else. Now I am going to look for Notepad+++ Thank you again for keeping me straight. I do appreciate it sir. What's the weather like in Spain? While working for the government, I worked in Germany and had a chance to visit Spain. It was April and cold at the time so I did not get to spend time in the warm weather they talk about. Thanks again. Bob


----------



## tapeguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Good evening Mr. Colin, The website went down for maintenance so I am just getting back to you. I was finally able to get the Note Pad++ and down load it to my computer. My wife, the realtor, will be dealing with Trulia so I went there (www.trulia.com/widgets) to get the code for their "Rent vs Buy" Calculator. I see the code a a long line of code at the very top of the Note Pad ++. Actually, I've got to learn how to use this new software and I don't know how long the learning curve is, but I'm game. However, I did try, using your guidance, to copy and past this code on one of my webpages, but nothing showed up. It may take a little time but I intend to get this done and that will be a very proud moment for me. I just wanted to update you and again thank you for taking the time to help me. I truly appreciate sir. Bob


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Bob

Take it one step at a time. Create a new page with nothing but the widget code on it check that it works and displays. Then slowly but surely add your own content.

This is the code from the widget separated on to individual lines to make it more readable:


```
[B][SIZE=13]Rent or Buy?[/SIZE][/B]

[URL=http://synd.trulia.com/tools/rent-vs-buy-calculator/embedded?params%5Btool_metro_area%5D=35644&params%5Btitle%5D=Ret+or+Buy%3F&params%5Bcolor%5D=green&params%5Bemail%5D=&params%5Buser_url%5D=&params%5Bwidth%5D=300&params%5Bheight%5D=350&params%5Bguid%5D=531c66bc0532e]http://synd.trulia.com/tools/rent-vs-buy-calculator/embedded?params%5Btool_metro_area%5D=35644&params%5Btitle%5D=Ret+or+Buy%3F&params%5Bcolor%5D=green&params%5Bemail%5D=&params%5Buser_url%5D=&params%5Bwidth%5D=300&params%5Bheight%5D=350&params%5Bguid%5D=531c66bc0532e[/URL]

[URL=http://www.trulia.com/mortgages/]Get a custom[/URL] mortgage quote

[URL=http://www.trulia.com/][/URL]
```
You need to add the normal HEAD code for your page before it and try it.


----------



## tapeguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Good Sunday Afternoon Mr. Colin and all forum members. I just got home from church, but wanted to respond to your last post quickly. I can't say enough "Thank You's" for all the help you've been to this retired senior citizen who continues to be blessed with a sharp mind to learn. This has been a teaching experience for me and has pushed me to expand my thinking. I see the need to have to learn more than just basic computer use. For instance, what you find very easy, is difficult for me but I will grasp it as I go along. By the way, I went to your website and love what I found there. It has given me some ideas going forward. I am so very pleased that you and others here take the time to mentor folk like me and others who "just don't know". You all have been most kind to not make me feel dumb when I ask questions that come very easy to you. I appreciate that of you all. Basic computer use won't due when it comes to talking about and executing copying and pasting, place holders and other terminology. Again, I applaud you Mr. Colin and everyone here who is willing to reach out and help of us who have been slow picking this stuff up.

I noted that when I saved the code for the "Rent vs Buy Calculator on the www.trulia.com/widgets website. The saved code was "one line" all the way of the top of the Note Pad++ page and not like you have it here. However, when I saved it, at least I think I save the right code, it took up more than one page. I had no idea it was that much code. By the way, I am using Xara Web Design Premium 7 to build my wife's real estate website because it's "what you see is what you get" and requires no knowledge of code. I know it's not perfect, but it give me the ability to build a website that looks pretty good. How in the world did you get the code from one line to what you have here? And how did you get the code here? You are a website developer so are good at what you do and understand what is required. Again, thank you so much sir for all the time you've spent being a mentor to me and others. I am sure now or later, someone will have some of the same questions as I have raised here.  Bob


----------



## tapeguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Mr. Colin, again, thank you so much for your patience. I did add a new webpage to my site with nothing on it but a "placeholder" and I still was not able to do what you so easily did. I've got to be doing something wrong, but just don't know what it is. I am a bit frustrated now, so, am going to stop for a while and get back to it later. You and everyone here is wonderful sir. Bob


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I think that your problem may well be the software that you are using. Try reading up some tutorials on web design and just using Notepad++. Alternatively I suspect that you are pasting the code into a wysiwyg window see if there is an option to display the code and paste it in there. You may then get what you want.


----------



## tapeguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Good Monday Morning Mr. Colin, I do have Notepad ++ but must learn how to use it. I do believe there is a way to copy code from there once I learn how to add code there. I am not sure what happens when I copy code from other places and if that copied code is then funneled to Notepad++. As you can see Mr. Colin this is a steep learning curve for me, but one that I want to win. I am sure you understand that I wanted this copy and paste process to be an easy one with minimum effort on my part. Well, with yours and others help this may actually be the best thing that could have happened. Now, I've got to learn how to use Notepad++ and I do plan to do some reading on the use of Notepad ++ and web design. It certainly can't hurt and I'm sure I will learn lots. I want to thank you and others for hanging in here with me. You all give me the confidence to continue and that's very important to me. Bob


----------



## tapeguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Good morning again, As stated i downloaded Notepad++ and have gone to YouTube to see what i can learn about its use. It may be that I will have to learn how to move code from www.trulia.com/widgets to Notepad++ and then copy the code from Notepad++ and paste it onto my Xara website page. First I've got to learn how to get the code from Trulia to Notepad++. I don't want it to be a hit and miss kind of thing, but I will want to know exactly when code is transferred onto Notepad++. The Notepad++ seems to be rather complex and not your basic program, and will primarily benefit programmers at least that's my thinking. I am sure I'll find different uses for Notepad++ as I go along and learn how to use it. I am more than happy that there are those of you hear who know how to use Notepad++ Thanks all. Bob


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Forget Xara just use Notepad++. Learn to code properly it is worth it.

Alternatively put Xara into code mode not WYSIWYG and paste the code there. I suspect your problem is youa re pasting code into the WYSIWYG and that is doing some sort of conversion on it. I don't use Xara so this is only a guess.


----------



## tapeguy (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello again Mr. Colin, I can't thank you enough sir for your participation in me getting what I need. I really appreciate all of your help and suggestions. Bob


----------

